# Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?



## forelle87 (15. November 2004)

Hallo Petri-Jünger!#h 

Diese Frage geht speziell an die Forellenseeprofis.

Was haltet Ihr von Bienenmaden?
Diese Bienenmaden sollen ja der Köder Nr.1 am Forellensee sein. 
(neben Schwimmteig!!!)
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja ein paar Tipps geben, wie man damit umgeht. 
Denn ich habe noch nie damit geangelt, möchte es aber jetzt mal versuchen.
Währe dankbar wenn Ihr mir einige Montagen vorstellen könntet, wie man sie anködert und welche Farbe die beste ist.



Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten!#6 

forelle87


----------



## levalex (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

erstmal zur frage: definitives JA!
 Normale maden nehm ich erst garnicht mehr mit in den puff!
 gute (bei mir fängige) methoden sind:
 1. 2 aufgepumpte bienenmaden am 14er haken, 60-80 cm vorfach, auf grund!
 2. 1-2 bienenmaden auf den haken gezogen und an der pose anbieten
 3. 1-3 bienenmaden am spiro schleppen
 4. wenn die forellen an der oberfläche sind. einfach schwimmender spiro am 1,5m langen vorfach dan eine EINZELNE aufgepumpte bienenmade schwimmen lassen.
 wichtig: vorfach zb mit fett schwimmfähig machen!
 5. lass die finger von bienenmaden aus dem glas! kauf dir lebendige!!!

 ps: aufpumpen geht am besten mit ner insulinspritze und der dazugehörigen DÜNNEN
 nadel!


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  #6  #6


----------



## Logo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Die Köder sind ja recht teuer bekommt man diese vielleicht irgendwo günstiger ? vielleicht aus dem terraristik Bereich ?


----------



## GoldWinger (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Hi #h 
Da kann ich Levalex nur zustimmen 

genau wie er es geschrieben hat #6 

wenn nix geht, dat geit


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Du könntest es mal beim Imker versuchen.
Manchmal geben die die Maden ab.


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@logo

Ich habe vor kurzem bei uns im Fressnapf,das ist ein Laden da bekommste alles was das Füttern von Tieren angeht,dort bekomm ich auch Bienenmaden und Mehlwürmer,dort hab ich so was änhliches gesehen wie Bienenmaden nur dreimal so groß,werde sie mir mal holen für das AB treffen in Gladbach.

Im übrigen halte ich die Bienenmaden für den Top Köder schlechthin,und nicht nur für Forellen.

Gruß udo #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@ Udo,
meinst du Teboraupen??


----------



## Logo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@Forellenudo
 yo Fressnapf meinte ich auch, den gibts hier in dinslaken auch. Werd da wohl vor dem nächsten Forellenangeln mal vorbeischauen


----------



## levalex (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@garfield & all:
  meines wissens sind bienenmaden nicht, wie der name suggerriert, wirklich die maden von bienen!!
 die landläufig als bienemaden angebotenen larven sind viel 
 mehr: Galleria melonella(lat)
 landläufig auch als wachsmottenlarven bekannt!
 daher wird dir ein imker nicht wirklich weiterhelfen können!

 *rumklugscheiß


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Hab das mal irgendwo gelesen,  |kopfkrat, noch nicht selber gefragt.
kenne leider keinen Imker :q  :q

Man lernt halt nie aus #c  #c


----------



## levalex (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@garfield: wie recht du hast, mit dem: man lernt NIE aus!
 hab mich noch schlauer gemacht! ergebniss:
 "bienenmaden" gibt es doch beim imker!!!
 ALLERDINGS nicht weil es doch larven von bienen sind, sondern weil die wachsmotten,
 angezogen von dem honigduft ihre eier in die bienenstöcke legen.
 die larven halten sich dann schadlos an den echten bienenmaden und deren waben!
 ergo es sind schädlinge die ein imker gerne los werden würde!
 also hinfahren und fragen ob er uns die viecher sammelt.
 damit müßen wir angler bis zum frühjar warten, weil winter = kalt = nix bienenflug!
 und sowiso keine wachsmotten!!!


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Tolle Info Alex, fehlt nur noch ein Imker :q  :q 
Also Imker, meldet euch


----------



## vk58 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal zur frage: definitives JA!
> 
> ps: aufpumpen geht am besten mit ner insulinspritze und der dazugehörigen DÜNNEN Nadel


Einfach reinstechen und Luft reinpumpen? Wieviel Luft und warum?


----------



## Garfield0815 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Ja, einfach reinstechen und aufpumpen.
Nur so viel  Luft, daß sie schön prall ist und auftreibt


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Meist so um die 2,5 atü :q 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Logo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

argh mein Nachbar war Jahrelang Imker, hat das Hobby aber wohl wegen seines Alters aufgegeben


----------



## levalex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@logo: zu spät, zu spät!
 also ich (und die leute die ich kenne) pump die bienenmaden immer  ziemlich prall auf.
 die sind dann zwar logischer weise tot und bewegen sich nicht mehr, daß scheint den 
 forellen aber egal zu sein! du mußt nur daran denken die dinger VOR dem aufpumpen auf den haken zu stechen, sonst ist die luft gleich wieder draußen!
 warum man das so macht? naja, ganz einfach! da forellen räuber sind, nehmen sie ihre nahrung nur äußerst selten auf dem grund liegend auf. wenn der köder allerdings 
 mit luft gefüllt ist schwebt er, entsprechend deiner vorfachlänge, schön ÜBER dem grund!


----------



## Forellenudo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können #6 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Ralle76 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Tach zusammen.
Wie sieht`s aus mit unaufgepumpter Made + Styroporkügelchen ? Wäre Schwebeeffekt plus Bewegung. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Wir waren mal an einem Forellenpuff und haben 7 Forellen auf Mais und maden auf Grund aufliegend gefangen. Und die hatten alle Mais im Magen. Also vergiss die maden und nimm Mais. Und hier eine kleine Formel:
                                              Mais+normale Made+Grundmontage= Super Forellentaktik


----------



## levalex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, nehm ich normale maden garnicht mehr mit!
 allerdings, wenn keine B.maden zu bekommen sing, greife ich auch zu "normalen" maden + styroporkugel zurück!
 @ralle: die bewegung schein bei dieser montage SCHEINBAR keine rolle zu spielen.
 wenn ich neben jemandem sitz der normmaden fischt, gleiche tiefe, gleiches blei etc fang 

 ich fisch und er schaut in die röhre. und wie ich immer sage: wer fängt hat recht!


----------



## Forellenudo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Ich würds einfach mal ausprobieren,ich kann euch nur aus meiner Erfahrung raussagen,das ich mit schwebender Bienenmade zu 95% nur große fangen,und das an jedem Teich,das vorfach sollte nach meiner erfahrung nicht länger wie 60cm sein,gerade um diese kalte Jahrezeit hängen die Dicken lachsforellen ungefähr in dieser höhe.Ich habe noch etwas interessantes für euch,wenn ihr an einem Forellenpuff geht,dann informiert euch mal wie tief das Becken ist wo die Forellen gehalten werden,das hat seinen Grund,wenn das Becken wo die Forellen zum beispiel 2m tief ist und der Besitzer setzt dann die Forellen ein,dann müßt ihr euro Pose auf 2 m einstellen,sobald die Forellen eingesetzt werden,wird kaum eine Forelle die Tiefe von 2 m verlassen,das sie es vom Zuchtbecken nicht anders kennt,deswegen beißen sie beim einsetzten so gut,und das meist ja nur für 20 minuten oder eine halbe stunde,dann nähmlich haben sie gemerkt das es auch tiefer geht,und dann muß man halt reagieren,ich lege eine Rute immer auf grund,15-25gr blei und 60cm vorfach dazu 2 aufgepumte Bienenmaden.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## schelli (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



> das vorfach sollte nach meiner erfahrung nicht länger wie 60cm sein,gerade um diese kalte Jahrezeit hängen die Dicken



Mein lieber SCHOLLI 60cm und das im hängen und dann noch Dick !!!
Udo ich zieh meinen Hut... :q 
ach und wie war das nochmal mit dem Aufpumpen von wem (is klar wenn der Haken nicht überzogen ist kann das schon passieren das mann was aufpumpt  ......  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ralle76 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Dieses Thema ist für mich besonders deswegen interessant, da ich am 27. meine erste Erfahrung mit der käuflichen Liebe (äh, sorry falsches Thema) - ich meine natürlich Forellenpuff- machen werde. 

@udo

Also, wenn dir jemand unbekanntes beim Treff besonders auf die Finger schaut, könnte ich das wohl sein. Obwohl mich der Name eures Vereins (CRF) nicht gerade zuversichtig stimmt. Bring mir doch bitte mal ein Beitrittsformular nebst Statuten mit
 ;-).


----------



## DerStipper (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

die Larven von Bienen bzw. Hornissen sehen aber genauso aus sind bei Hornissen nur etwas größer:q meine Oma hat in nem Vogelhäuschen nen Hornissennest drinne und da ist mal so ne Made raus gefallen war wie ne Bienenmade nur etwas größer


----------



## forelle87 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Habe immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie das mit dem aufpumpen ist!
Also, Bienenmade ganz auf das Vorfach ziehen und dann mit einer Insulinspritze reinstechen und prall machen? habe ich dass so richtig verstanden?

PS: Geht es nicht einfache, wenn man ein kleinen Piloten o.Ä. nimmt oder beißen die dann nicht mehr so gut?

forelle87


----------



## DerStipper (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

so ist das richtig mit den Bienenmaden
beim Feedern hab ich auch immer aufgepumpte Maden aber normale Maden


----------



## forelle87 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Aber man kann doch genausogut Styroporkugeln nehmen oder?

forelle87


----------



## banditz (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

also wer hier schreibt das man bienenmaden besser nicht nehmen sollte hats endweder noch nicht ausprobiert oder einfach nur pechgehabt. war am sonntag an einer forellenteichanlage und habe dort nach 1 1/2 stunden 13 forellen gefangen  und davon 11 stk auf bienenmaden. dabei habe ich auch noch mit wasserkugel geangelt wobei ich diese methode eigendlich garnicht mag.
in den herbstferien war ich bei uns am angelteich ebenso erfolgreich mit bienenmaden  die haben gefangen wie sau ´worauf sich meine angelkollegen als sie mitbekommen haben womit ich geangelt habe auch bienenmaden geholt haben. allerdings nehme ich nen 10er haken und ziehe zu 1er bienemade noch 2 normale maden auf und stelle sie so ca 50cm über grund . 


bis denne banditz


----------



## levalex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

qforelle87: nee, nicht auf das vorfach aufziehen!!! einfach an einem ende den haken durchstechen,
 wie bei normalen maden auch! 2-3 stück aufstechen und DANN erst aufpumpen, sonst ist die gefahr zu groß, daß du die luft wieder rausdrückst!!!
 der haken sieht dann zwar eher leer aus, aber glaub mir, es klappt!
 ich versuche nachher mal ne "vernünftige zeichnung von der montage zu machen, und stelle sie dann hier rein!
 theoretisch gehen auch styro kugel, aber warum? die dinger lassen sich soo gut aufpumpen und schweben auch noch nach 2 stunden über dem grund...


----------



## levalex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

man möge mir meine miesen zeichenkünste mit paint verzeihen....


----------



## Forellenudo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



> und schweben auch noch nach 2 stunden über dem grund


 wenn du es richtig machst,halten die aufgepumten Bienenmaden den ganzen Tag #6 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo zusammen,#h 

@Udo
Wie dick ist die Injektionsnadel die Du dabei verwendest?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

So dünn wie möglich
Frag mal in der Apotheke nach Insulinspritzen.


----------



## Forellenudo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Ich bringe zum Treffen einige Spritzen mit und werde die an die Leute verteilen die noch keine haben.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## levalex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@multichris_66: insulinnadeln sin die dünnsten kanülen auf dem markt!
 ihr außendurchmesser beträgt ca 2 cherriere, was ungefähr 0,66mm entspricht!


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@levalex





			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> aufgepumpte bienenmaden am 14er haken


warum ein 14er haken?


----------



## Forellenudo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Warum nicht?ich Angele meistens mit 14er wenn sie vorsichtig beißen #6 ansonsten mit 10er.

gruß Udo #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@forellenudo





			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Angele meistens mit 14er wenn sie vorsichtig beißen


mache ich auch manchmal... aber mit maden! nicht mit bienenmaden.


----------



## DerStipper (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

eine Insulinspritze kostet bei uns in der Apotheke 42cent also durch aus bezahlbar:q


----------



## levalex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

petersbizarre: weil ich finde, daß ein größerer haken zu "leer" aussieht wenn ich da 2-3 
 bienenmaden aufstecke! außerdem:so stark wie nötig, so fein wie möglich!
 die forelle die sich von nem 14er haken befreit, bzw das vorfach sprengt ist mir in 17 jahren puffangeln noch nicht an den haken gekommen.... !


----------



## schelli (17. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Also Jungs bei uns funzen die Bienenmaden leider nicht ...
Hatten mal eine Zeit lang fast alle Angelläden bei uns im Programm aber wurden alle wieder rausgeschmissen.... 
So unterschiedlich sind die Fische... :c  dachte auch das die Teile super auf Weissfisch gehen müssten aber war leider nicht so und die Forellen bei uns stehen mehr auf Fliege oder Mini-Gummifischlein....aber wieso weis ich auch nicht  |kopfkrat


----------



## Sebÿ (19. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo zusammen!

Bienenmaden sind schon klasse.
Das mit dem Aufpumpen kannte ich noch nicht, werde es aber mal testen.
Ich glaube auch das der Bewegungsreiz bei Bienenmaden allgemein
eine weniger große Rolle spielt, da sie sich eh nicht sehr stark bewegen.

Meine Methode sieht so aus :

Eine Wasserkugel mit einem etwa 1,2 m Vorfach und einem 10er Haken.
Am besten sofort an der Hauptschnur oder mit einer Schlaufe verbunden.
Es sollte sich nur kein Blei oder ein Wirbel auf der Schnur befinden damit
die Bienenmade ganz langsam absinkt. Das ganze wird dann in abständen 
von ca. 20-30 Sekunden mit einer oder zwei Kurbelumdrehungen rangeholt.
Klappt mit einer oder auch mit 2 Bienenmaden wobei 2 Stück sich dann wie eine Schiffschraube langsam runterdrehen. Da kommt dann doch noch ein wenig Bewegung rein.

MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## Knobbes (20. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Bienenmade ein absolut super fängiger Köder auf Forellen, entweder in L-Form oder mit 2 Stück in der T-Form auf den Haken gezogen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Logo (25. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

wie sieht`s eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit der Maden aus ?


----------



## forelle87 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Es gibt ja lebendige und auch konservierte. Deshalb würde ich sagen dass die konservierten längen halten.


----------



## marmis0205 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Tag zusammen !

Mein erster Beitrag, ich bin ganz aufgeregt !!!
Die konservierten habe ich ausprobiert, auch die gefärbten. Gebracht haben die nix, mit lebenden hat man bessere Chancen.


----------



## Logo (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

yo so hab ich`s auch immer wieder gehört deshalb war meine Frage eher auf die lebenden bezogen

 willkommen an board #h


----------



## AnsitzAngler (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@marmis, herzlich willkommen hier im board. Der erste beitrag hat aber einiges gedauert.

Ansonsten kann ich die vorangegangenen Zitate nur voll und ganz bestätigen.
Bienenmaden aufgepumpt = Sper-köder.
@levalex rumklugscheissern hat was, vorallem wenn man es so sympathisch rüberbring wie du#h


----------



## peterSbizarre (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@levalex





			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> petersbizarre: weil ich finde, daß ein größerer haken zu "leer" aussieht wenn ich da 2-3 bienenmaden aufstecke!


sprich mal ein ernsthaftes wort mit deinem händler! die dinger, die du meinst heissen maden ohne bienen!:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@marmis0205: Hast vollkommen recht, kann deine Erfahrungen nur bestätigen!
Die gefärbten sind meiner Meinung Nach untauglich für ordentliche Forellenfänge. ich hab mal im blinker einen Bericht über so`n treffen von angelpros bei duisburg gesehen, die haben dann mit knalligen bienenmaden forellen von 4-5pfd. gefangen...
Entweder warens uzufallstreffer oder die haben diese maden zusätzlich noch durch lockstoffe attraktiver gemacht, weil vom Geruch her sind sie auch eher unnatürlich.
(die riechen eigentlich nach nichts...)
KOF!!!


----------



## peterSbizarre (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@anglermeister





			
				anglermeister17 schrieb:
			
		

> die haben diese maden zusätzlich noch durch lockstoffe attraktiver gemacht, weil vom Geruch her sind sie auch eher unnatürlich.(die riechen eigentlich nach nichts...)


woher weisst du denn dass zuchtfische gut riechen können? 
ich würde meinen wenn dem so ist dann machen sie erst nach wochen oder monaten im gewässer gebrauch davon. 
bei frisch besetzten forellen spielt die visuelle wahrnehmung die grösste rolle. schließlich fressen sie auch samen, blätter und müll wie zigarettenstummel wenn diese sich an der oberfäche bewegen.


----------



## marmis0205 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



			
				AnsitzAngler schrieb:
			
		

> @marmis, herzlich willkommen hier im board. Der erste beitrag hat aber einiges gedauert.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich die vorangegangenen Zitate nur voll und ganz bestätigen.
> Bienenmaden aufgepumpt = Sper-köder.
> @levalex rumklugscheissern hat was, vorallem wenn man es so sympathisch rüberbring wie du#h


 
Ok ok, werd mich ändern.....


----------



## drogba (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

die konservierten bienen maden wie ihr sie nennt heissen honey worms.
sie sind auch nicht stationär zu fischen sondern stets in bewegung. eigentlich nehme ich sie nur wenn sonst nix am forellenteich leuft. aber in gelb können sie der hammer sein wenns mit nix anderem klappt hab ich schon oft gemerkt.achso ich wolte noch sagen das forellen die ausm zucht becken kommen wohl sehr gut riechen können. es liegt wohl viel merh daran warum sie auch müll fressen weil das eine abwechslung und somit was neues ist als diese forellen pellets die sie in der zucht zu fressen bekommen.das ist auch der grund warum  ,wenn noch nicht eingesetzt wurde ich immer seltene köder benutze z.b shrimps oder so denn die alt forellen und der bestandt vom tag davor hat schon so viele grüne und gelbe teigsorten gesehen das diese die fische nicht merh ansprechen oder übersattigt sind. deshalb sollte man wenn man grossforellen angeln will auch immer ein paar "seltene "köder in der kiste haben.oft habe ich schon gesehen das grosse forellen einfach lust los im teich rum schwimmen und man sie versucht zu fangen mit forellenteig ( und einer wirklich guten form die es in sich hat) diese direkt vors maul wirft den köder bewegt aber nix passiert.


----------



## Bison (30. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Mich wuerde mal interessieren, ob man mit lebenden oder konservierten Bienenmaden besser faengt?! Hab bisher nur einmal mit lebenden gefischt, aber leider keine Forelle erwischt...

 Ich nehme zumindest an, dass konservierte laenger am Haken halten. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## levalex (30. November 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

da irrst du dich! konservierte bienenmaden halten genauso gut, oder schlecht ma haken wie
 frische!


----------



## Bison (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Hab die Bienenmaden auch noch sehr wabbelig in Erinnerung... Scheint ja auch gut fuern Spiro zu sein, denke aber, dass da der Verschleiss sehr hoch ist. 2 oder 3 Wuerfe und die Bienenmade ist doch Matsche oder nicht?

 Werd wohl naechstes mal Biene auf Grund oder Pose probieren und Powerbait schleppen... Sollte wohl klappen! Beissen denn die Forellen? Hab grad wieder schlechtes gelesen:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=34070&page=4

 Im Sommer wollen sie nicht im Winter demnach auch nicht....#q


----------



## drogba (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

im sommer lohnt es sich auf jedenfall immer nachts dort habe ich schon oft über 60 stück mit meinem kumpel erwischen können weils nachts viel kühler ist wichtig ist dann nur möglichst mit der bienenmade an der oberfläche angeln und am besten mit etwas lockstoff besprühen oder auftreibenende grundmontage.schleppen hat sich bei mir nachts nicht bewährt höchstens zeitlupen tempo über den grund . im winter würd ichs echt passiv angehehn erst am besten ab mittag wenn die sonne das wasser erwärmt (dann aber nur unter der oberfläche angeln) oder im späten januar wenn die fische die laichzeit hinter sich haben und wieder fressen.grüsse


----------



## Flo66 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hör hier immer wieder das wären Wachsmotten.Das sind keine wachsmotten,gibts wohl auch aber eigentlich nicht, das sind die Drohnendie die Imker abgeben.Also die Mänlichen, mein Onkel ist Imker ich hab mir jetzt welche besorgt.


----------



## frank67 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



levalex schrieb:


> erstmal zur frage: definitives JA!
> Normale maden nehm ich erst garnicht mehr mit in den puff!
> gute (bei mir fängige) methoden sind:
> 1. 2 aufgepumpte bienenmaden am 14er haken, 60-80 cm vorfach, auf grund!
> ...


 
warum lebende kaufen wenn sie nach deinem aufpumpen eh tot sind und was sagen die lebenden bienenmaden wenn sie von dir aufgepumpt werden,ob die das als cool empfinden?

gruss:fränk


----------



## Lümmy (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



fränk67 schrieb:


> warum lebende kaufen wenn sie nach deinem aufpumpen eh tot sind und was sagen die lebenden bienenmaden wenn sie von dir aufgepumpt werden,ob die das als cool empfinden?
> 
> gruss:fränk


 
Also diesen Eintrag finde ich reichlich merkwürdig.....

Auf der einen Seite sehe ich es auch so, dass man sich auch die konservierten kaufen kann. Habe mit lebenden und konservierten gut gefangen.

Was ich aber nciht verstehe: Wieso fragst du nach, wie sich die Made fühlt????????|kopfkrat

Ich denke als Angler macht man sich eher weniger Gedanken darüber, wie es dem Wurm, der Made und sonstigen Lebendködern geht, oder? Und ob du sie nun aufpumpst oder sie mit nem Haken durchstichst und sie dadurch stirbt, ist doch auch wurst oder?


----------



## Mix-Master (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Einen kleinen Geheimtipp kann ich euch gerne bezüglich der Bienenmaden geben.

Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein bisschen herumexperimentiert und bin zu sehr guten Ergebnissen gekommen#6

Mann muss die Bienenmaden in eine Tupperdose geben und mit ganz normalen Reibkäse aus dem Aldi etc. bestreuen.
Dann bei Zimmertemperatur eine Woche stehen lassen.

Die Bienenmaden haben sich sattgefressen und sind auf die doppelte Größe gewachsen.
Da kann keine Forelle wiederstehen.:vik:

Ich habe dadurch im Angelpark Krumbachsmühle in Asbach 37 Forellen in ca. 4 Stunden gefischt.

Greetz Mixi


----------



## andy_Spro (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

@mix-master

und das klappt wirklich? aber der käse schimmelt doch nach einer woche in der dose meinst du ganz normalen pizza käse


----------



## Mix-Master (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



andy_Spro schrieb:


> @mix-master
> 
> und das klappt wirklich? aber der käse schimmelt doch nach einer woche in der dose meinst du ganz normalen pizza käse



Ja wirklich,

Ich meine den ganz normalen Pizzakäse, den es in den 250 g Packungen gibt.
Ein Teil des Käses wird ja von den Bienenmaden gefressen.
Wichtig ist nur das es eine Tupperdose ist(wegen dem Geruchsverschluss).
Pizzakäse hält sich schon im rohen Zustand fast 2 Wochen bei Zimmertemperatur,also kein Problem.

Greetz Mixi


----------



## froxter (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo zusammen,

ob es sich nun um echte Bienenmaden oder um die erwähnten Wachsmottenraupen handelt weiss ich nicht.


Was ich allerdings weiss: Die Wachsmottenlarven sind an vielen Gewässern äusserst fängig. 
Und: sie sind deutlich günstiger zu haben als im Angelladen.
Einfach mal im Terraristikhandel umsehen; da gibt es so einiges was als Köder interessant ist.
 Außerdem lassen sie sich recht problemlos selbst züchten. 

Futtertiere bzw. Angelköder: www.kerf.de
Zucht v. versch. Gewürm: http://www.ig-phelsuma.de/nahrung/1ernaehrungstart.phtml


----------



## cassn (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

Und wie sieht es mit der Luftzufuhr bei den Bienenmaden aus? Oder sind die Löcher in den Dosen nur für die Optik?


----------



## Mix-Master (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*



cassn schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit der Luftzufuhr bei den Bienenmaden aus? Oder sind die Löcher in den Dosen nur für die Optik?



Ja,ist nur für die Optik#q

Man kann die Dose auch in den Kühlschrank stellen.Nur leider kriegen Frauen(meine eingeschlossen)bei sowas leicht einen Schreikrampf, wenn Getiers im Kühlschrank hausen......






Greetz Mixi


----------



## Pointer freak (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bienenmade Ja oder Nein?*

kann man die auch mit lockstoff aupumpen ??

hab das noch nie gemacht .... entweiht die luft nicht wieder aus der made ??


----------

